# turboHD has 55 HD channels? I can't find them



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

I was on the dishnet website and looked at the turbo packages. It said turboHD has 55 channels; i went into the dishbuilder to get the official list. Here it is:



> 100% HD! Over 55 channels of the best high-definition entertainment
> including all of the programming in TurboHD Bronze and Silver
> as well as National Geographic Channel HD, Versus HD and more!
> 
> ...


I got 36. If this package has the new lifetimes, CBS, and green channel, that's still only 40 channels including the PPV's. Anyone know what the 55 HD channels are?


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

brant said:


> I was on the dishnet website and looked at the turbo packages. It said turboHD has 55 channels; i went into the dishbuilder to get the official list. Here it is:
> 
> I got 36. If this package has the new lifetimes, CBS, and green channel, that's still only 40 channels including the PPV's. Anyone know what the 55 HD channels are?


according to the website:

Gold Tier - Dish Network Turbo HD
40 National HD Channels + 6 Pay-Per-View, Up to 14 HD VOD,and applicable HD Regional Sports Networks

so I believe the 15 is made up in PPV and HD VOD, your list is only counting PPV and HD VOD as 1 channel


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It's been made very clear in the thread Dish channel counts. Dish, DirecTV and the cable companies either use "fuzzy math" or count in dog years.


----------

